# ICD Code for Weight Check



## Ellacott (Aug 14, 2014)

My job has an Healthy Choice Program that offers discounts on insurance if certain conditions are managed successfully.  

For the weight management program they have to have their weight recorded by the end of September.

We code them as nurse visits because they are just coming in for a weight check.  We have a disagreement regarding the best ICD code to use.  

I feel that V65.3 and the BMI would be sufficient.  My supervisor doesn't want to use the V code because it also mentions counseling which isn't done for these visits.  She feels that we should use the 783.21 for weight loss.  I don't agree because that code is for abnormal weight loss.

Does anyone have any suggestions on the best code?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 14, 2014)

The provider will have documented the overweight status in a previous encounter when the weight reduction plan is put in place.  This will be the principle code followed by the BMI which the guidelines tells us can be recorded by the nurse.  However these must match, you cannot have morbidly obese with an obese level of BMI. So when a patient has lost enough weight that the BMI drops to the next level, the provider will need to evaluate the patient for a new diagnosis of their weight and a new treatment plan so that the nurse can then continue the weight checks.


----------



## Ellacott (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------

